# [C/C++] Frage zu ShellExecute( )



## Sinac (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich will mit ShellExecute() ein anderes Programm ausführen,
ein Dokument öffnen und nen Ordner öffnen.
Also hab ich das wi folgt gemacht:
(Beispiel: eine Textdate öffnen)

```
String pfad = "C:\\links.txt";  //Pfad zur Datei
char* pfadpoi = pfad.c_str();    //Pointer auf den String mit der Datei
ShellExecute(Form1, "open", pfadpoi, NULL, NULL, 0);
```

Wenn ich für pfad ne URL, also z.B. "http://www.tutorials.de" eingeb, 
dann wird automatisch mein Browser mit der Seite geoffnet, wenn ich
aber ein lokales Dokument angebe passiert garnix!

Greetz,
SINAC


----------



## Sinac (17. Februar 2003)

Ok, hat sich schon erledigt!
Wenn es insterresiert:

ShellExecute(Form1, NULL, pfadpoi, NULL, NULL, SW_SHOWNORMAL)

Musste nur den nShowCmd Parameter ändern.
Nochma Sry für das Posting, war ja dann sinnlos =)


----------

